
Cathedrals, Pyramids, iPhones: Toward a Tentative Theory of Innovation (2014) - longdefeat
https://thefrailestthing.com/2014/09/26/cathedrals-pyramids-or-iphones-toward-a-very-tentative-theory-of-technological-innovation/
======
david927
There's a lot of food for thought here but I would just swap consumerism with
Capitalism, even if it makes it harder to digest.

The other point here is that as Capitalism becomes more sophisticated it
suffers from the Innovator's Dilemma. Thiel himself understands that a
monopoly is optimal under Capitalism but then won't take the next logical step
to see that it will protect that position at the expense of innovation. Why
are US taxes so complex? Because Intuit (Turbo Tax) makes a lot of money off
of that inefficiency/lack of innovation.

